# Veridis Quo



## MeGusta

Does anyone know what this means? It's the title of a song by Daft Punk and not knowing what it means is killing me right now.


----------



## Forero

_Viridis quo_ means something like "to where (it's) green", a phrase taken out of context, probably part of a famous Latin quote.


----------



## Hamlet2508

Forero said:


> _Viridis quo_ means something like "to where (it's) green", a phrase taken out of context, probably part of a famous Latin quote.


I don't know whether this ties in at all, but it could be a verse out of Juvenal's 11th satire,where he says that all of Rome is in a frenzy at the Circus and he thinks the noise is so overwhelming because the Greens have won.
*"fragor aurem percutit,eventum viridis quo colligo panni."
*literal translation
"the noise is ear-shattering - by which I guess the Greens have won."
There were four circus factions,the Reds,the Blues,the Greens and the Whites,the Greens apparently being the most successful during the early empire.
Regards,
Hamlet


----------



## Krakouvi

i wondered the same and i found the best answer thanks to Epilogue Guest.  So even if it's  a bite late, people could be interested like me!

"veridis quo = very disco  I guess thats it!  After all, what is the name of the album? "

Easy, isn't it?


----------



## loco44

Green in Latin is _Viridis, -is_ (not Veridis)


----------



## Cagey

Krakouvi said:


> [....]  So even if it's  a bite late, people could be interested like me!
> 
> "veridis quo = very disco  I guess thats it!  After all, what is the name of the album? "
> 
> [....]


Very clever! I _am _interested. Thanks.


----------



## gcw

I believe it may mean something like "The Truth of which" or the truth of things or something along those lines. in the film Interstella 5555 in which this song plays, they are finding out the truth behind the man running things. the book they are reading, which contains the truth, is called "Veridis Quo". context clues compel me to discern it to mean my previously mentioned translation or something akin to that.


----------



## gcw

Hamlet2508 said:


> I don't know whether this ties in at all, but it could be a verse out of Juvenal's 11th satire,where he says that all of Rome is in a frenzy at the Circus and he thinks the noise is so overwhelming because the Greens have won.
> *"fragor aurem percutit,eventum viridis quo colligo panni."
> *literal translation
> "the noise is ear-shattering - by which I guess the Greens have won."
> There were four circus factions,the Reds,the Blues,the Greens and the Whites,the Greens apparently being the most successful during the early empire.
> Regards,
> Hamlet



if they got it from this it may be a play on words referencing some very esoteric information lol. they may have read this line and changed it to Veridis Quo to play around; or it could mean something different altogether (e.g. my other post on this matter)


----------



## enjoypolo

All this is very intriguing ! I mean after all, "The Green have won" whereas in Interstella, by discovering the truth, the Blue have sort-of-won against them corporate conspirators .... Hum .... I guess I'm going a bit too far off.

Disco Very seems to me like the most understandable explanation


----------



## afrit.alchemy

Veridis Quo means "Truth-telling from".

Another revelation that can be made about this track is what it's based on. If you watch the music video that this song is tied to, one could guess that Veridis Quo is Disquoveri, or Discovery (remember that most albums are named after a song that the album is usually centered around?). It's my guess that they cleverly rearranged the word Discovery into Veridis Quo as a sort of puzzle for the listener/viewer. I myself wondered why it was called that and what it meant. And after seeing Interstella 5555 in it's entirety, I was able to come to this conclusion.


----------



## Cagey

_Veritas_ means 'truth' in Latin.

_Viridis_ means 'green'.

_Veridicus _means 'truth-telling'.

As you can see from the earlier discussion, the meaning of the phrase cannot be found in classical Latin, whatever the song-writers intended.


----------



## spartan27

Krakouvi said:


> i wondered the same and i found the best answer thanks to Epilogue Guest. So even if it's a bite late, people could be interested like me!
> 
> "veridis quo = very disco I guess thats it! After all, what is the name of the album? "
> 
> Easy, isn't it?


 

close mate. veridis qou=disqouveri=discovery. vary close.


----------



## Navi77

spartan27 said:


> close mate. veridis qou=disqouveri=discovery. vary close.



It's actual meaning is probably along the lines of truth because: They are trying to find the truth and Veridis is close to verdad which is the spanish word for truth!  The book contains the truth.  It problably meant a lot of things .


----------



## wandle

There are some Latin words which are near in spelling to the topic word:

*veritis* (dat. or abl. pl. of *veritus*; could mean: 'to frightened men');
*viridis* (adj. means: 'green')
*veritatis* (gen. sing. of *veritas*; means: 'of truth').

However, there is no Latin word "veridis".

It is just guesswork trying to attach a meaning to "veridis", since it is merely an invention out of the writer's head.


----------

